# How long is too long to be pregnant?



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

Good morning. I've been reading your posts for a week now. You guys are amazing! I'm new here and hope someone can help me. I adopted a stray (well, she adopted me) in June. She was brought to the vet on June 4 because I thought she was pregnant and they said no. She was brought in the house for good on June 7. She was brought back to the vet on June 18 to get fixed and they called to say they couldn't do it because she was indeed pregnant. So, with her not going outside since June 7, she must have gotten pregnant right around that date so 9 weeks was last Saturday, June 9. She still has not had the kittens yet but is getting bigger. I'm not feeling any movement (which I read here that I should be). I'm very worried. How long overdue can a cat be? She's 1 1/2 yrs old (according to the vet) and very small. I think this is her first litter. Also, I have five other cats (2 males - one 9 yrs and one 2 yrs, and 3 females - all 2 yrs). Is it dangerous for her to have the kittens with them roaming around? I can't stay home from work forever with no birthing in sight... Can anyone give me some advice???


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

A normal pregnancy lasts for 58 to 71 days. A pregnancy that lasts for longer than 71 days is usually not normal and an ultrasound should be done.

It's normal not being able to feel the kittens very close to the delivery since the kittens are all lining upp in the two uterine horns.

If you can't stay at home watching her, give her a separate room. The delivery itself is very stressful for mum and the other cats can make it worse. Make a nice and warm bed for her in her own quiet room.


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. According to my calculations, today is day 71. If nothing happens today, off to the vet she goes. I understand that the kittens don't move at the end, but I haven't felt them move throughout this whole process. I've never been around a pregnant cat before (or a pregnant anything for that matter) so I don't really know what the moving should feel like. I did put her in "her" room last Friday when I went to work and kept the others out. I put a box in the closet with newspapers, towels, and sheets and she's aware that it's there. It's been there for about 3 weeks and she's been in there sleeping just a few times. She hated being in the room alone and cried as I left and ripped up the carpeting at the doorway trying to get out. I don't want to stress her out more by spending her whole day trying to escape. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you for your advice. I'm just so worried and want to do the right thing for her (btw, her name is Patty Cakes). I want her to be as comfortable as possible and I want to make this process easier, not harder, on her.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I am not happy with them going past 69 days, so 70 would be me insisting on a caesarean for day 71.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the forum hun!

I too would be down the vets already getting them to look at her.

Please keep us updated and let us know how she gets on


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Was out most of the day and just saw the new responses. Now I'm really worried ( Will call the vet first thing in the morning and get her in ASAP. Thanks for all your support. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Good luck at the vets hun!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Mrs S, good luck at the vets..hope your girl is okay


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

well ,7 and a half months pregnant is what i am now .......................... and bloody strugglin, i tell ya .......... i think cats av it easy wiv just 9 weeks ....... by the end of this pregnancy i will have been pregnant 36 months of my life ................ blimey ,
(**** just worked it out thats 3 years )

hope your cats ok though , best wishes xxx


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi everybody. Wanted to give you all an update on Patty Cakes. Brought her to the vet this am and the Dr. said all was well. Took an xray and sees 3 maybe 4 babies. It turns out she herself is only 7-8 months old (not 1 1/2 yrs like they originially guessed) - if that makes any difference. The Dr. said to keep an eye on her, keep her alone in her room, and if she doesn't go into labor in a couple of days to call them back. The wait continues. Just thought I'd let you know what's going on. I can't wait to be a grandma!!!


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats good news that all is ok...best of luck when the time comes for her to give birth....keep us all posted on how she gets on


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

hope everything goes well, 7/8 months is very young for a kitten (which she is) to have babies, keep and extra eye on her as much as you can.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Glad to hear everything seems good. I have had an experience of a very young cat having kittens (younger than yours) and she was the perfect mother! So do let it worry you, just keep a close eye on her.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it possible you got the due date wrong hun?


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Did the vet give you any clue if the kittens are alive? X-rays won't tell if the kittens are alive or not, just if they're there or not.

I'm glad she's doing well though and I hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi all. Didn't notice the new posts till just now. I don't think I got the due date wrong because we brought her in the house for good on June 7th and I'm sure she has not been out since. So, the day she got pregnant is actually before then, but I was using June 7 as a reference. Unless a cat can mate and it takes a while to "take"? I know that sounds stupid, but I really know nothing about this and you can only find so much info online. 

As far as her age goes, I didn't mate her - I adopted her to help her. I thought the vet was crazy when he said she was 1 1/2 years - I knew she was much younger than that. Her age is a big reason why I'm so nervous. As for the xray at the vet yesterday, afterwards I was thinking the same thing - why an xray? After this whole experience, what I've learned is that I have to find a new vet office. I said ok to the xray because I wasn't thinking straight from worry - the vet shouldn't have taken advantage of that... 

When I spoke to the vet yesterday, he said he didn't hear heartbeats but everything was okl. I'm expecting stillborn kittens. I know that sounds gruesome, but I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst. That way if things turn out ok, I'll be happily surprised. I want these babies really bad. I'm keeping them all and can't wait to hold them and love them. Hopefully tonight will be the night.....

Thanks again everybody for all the kind words.....


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Goodluck I hope everything turns out well for you & the kitties.

Don't be tempted to handle them too much at first, incase the mother cat rejects them 

I hope you don't have to wait too much longer - it's really exciting when kittens are due x


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

I know, I promise I won't touch them in the beginning. I'm just so excited. I've never even seen newborns before. I hope they're alive. I've already lost 2 cats to sudden death situations and those were the worst days of my life. If these babies are not alive, I don't know how I'll handle it. I just want happy, healthy babies to join our family. Me, my husband, and nine (maybe) ten kitties - the purrrrfect family!!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Awww hunni so excited for you!
Please update us with the progress and when little ones arrive.


----------



## mrscippi (Aug 9, 2008)

I just have to say thank you to all of you. You're a real great bunch. To be so supportive of someone you don't even know is so cool. I'm gonna stay with this site after my babies are born and even though I'm not a breeder, maybe by me going through this experience, I can help someone else someday. Just by answering my questions, you all put my mind to ease - which is huge to me right now. You all brought up issues I hadn't even thought of, which has also been a tremendous help. So, again, thank you!!!


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope all works out for you and the wee kittys are all ok....keep us all posted and look forward to hearing how it all goes for you


----------

